# my systems



## 85ramchargerse

so these are my systems right now:
home theater Equipment:
Optoma Pro160s Projector
DaLite 110" 16:9 screen (was a pull down but cut off screen and mounted on wall with crown molding around it)
Sony STR-DH820 avr
Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu Ray Player
RCA dvd player/burner
Pioneer CLD-D504 Laser Disc Player
HP Computer windows 7 with HDMI video and digital opt. audio
4 external hard Drives equaling 9 TB
Playstation 3 (1st gen. so I can still play my ps2 games)
Exxis cctv system (so my friends can keep an eye on their cars while there here, since I did away with the windows)

Speakers:
Cerwin Vega D-9 fronts
Cerwin Vega VE-5C center
KLH Bookshelf side surrounds
Marantz Model 400 Rear surrounds

3 subs
Klipsch SWV sub (in front under center channel)
2 Sony SA-W2500 ( in both rear corners) 

other:
entire wall of bookshelves holding 3000+ dvds/blu rays PS2/3 games and laser discs
sectional couch with rope lights underneath
posters-Bullitt, In Like Flint, Wargames and Slave Girls From Beyond Infinity
a lot of 8x10 b/w photos of actors and actresses 

Still have to do paint in room walls and ceiling
cerwin vega center not in this pic and just ordered a 'Onkyo TX-NR809 THX Certified 7.2-Channel Network A/V Receiver to replace sony avr


----------



## 85ramchargerse

TV Room:

Equipment:
LG 60" plasma TV PA-6500 series
Onkyo TX-SR504 avr
Panasonic DMP-BD871 Blu-Ray
Sony 5 DVD changer DVP-NC600
Sansui Dual Tape Deck
Sharp HQ VHS VCR
Pioneer CLD-1090 Laser Disc
Lenovo PC

Speakers:
Pioneer CS-G403 Fronts
Pioneer S-DV55ST-K Center
Pioneer side and rear surrounds
JVC SP-PW47 subwoofer


----------



## Wardsweb

Very cool. That didn't happen overnight.


----------



## 85ramchargerse

Spare Bedroom:

Equipment:
Mitsubishi 57" 1979 front projection tv 4:3
Sony STR-DE545 avr
Kenwood Dual Tape Deck
Sony 5 CD Changer CDP-C505
Sony MDP-500 Laser Disc Player
Memorex DVD Player
Sega Dreamcast
PS1
Panasonic Real 3D0 System
Sony SLV-469 VHS vcr
Sony SL-5600 Betamax

Speakers:
Sansui SP-X8000 Fronts
Audio Source LS-300 Surrounds


----------



## 85ramchargerse

and yes everything in the third system still works like new

also heres some pics of the theater screen shots


----------



## B- one

I love that old tv. It looks like those laser discs aren't in alphabetical order. I got rid of my ld stuff just before DVD took off saw a great deal on Craig's list was tempted but I most likely have all the movies on DVD now. I really liked how ld had they great startup stuff on them. Looks like a great collection you got there.


----------



## 85ramchargerse

Ya Thanks I love that old tv too a lot of memories and I love laser discs for the cover art Kinda like comic books to me. wish I could get a shot of the whole wall of bookshelves just can't get far enough away you can't see the vhs and beta collection


----------



## 85ramchargerse

got my new avr today had to redo room so here it is now. I Think it looks much nicer with the cerwin vegas standing upright!!


----------



## AudiocRaver

Looks like an entire house full of Home Theaters. HHT? (H^2)T? Love it!


----------



## Owen Bartley

Very nice to see some classic speakers still in good use. Although I have to say... that TV is what got most of my attention. they had TVs that BIG in 1979??? I had no idea. What a cool piece of gear to have in working order.


----------



## hyghwayman

85ramchargerse said:


> got my new avr today had to redo room so here it is now. I Think it looks much nicer with the cerwin vegas standing upright!!


I would think they would sound better standing up too, at least the tweeters are closer to ear level now :T


----------



## 85ramchargerse

yup they made tvs that big back then actually there was a model bigger looked exactly the same but I think it had a 70" screen I got this one for my 10th birthday and had it ever since. I remember it had pong hooked to it then Atari 2600 then a commodore 64 its seen some action. i'm gonna cry if it ever doesn't turn on heres some better pics of it tried to get a screen shot but it looks a lot better in person pic just doesn't do it justice!! my parents only had a 25" console in the livingroom and I had this beast it my bedroom

and yes speakers sound much better upright!:sn:

thanks everyone for your comments


----------



## Glen B

Great room and choice of mains. I'm glad you decided to place those D-9s upright. I had the same issues as others with your original side placement. I've owned Cerwin-Vega D-9s, 380SEs and AT-15 in the past. I can't picture the need for a sub with them. I've listened to pipe organ music with and never found them lacking in the low end.


----------



## tonyvdb

Glen B said:


> Great room and choice of mains. Are you satisfied with those D-9s placed on the sides ? It seems that the tweeters/mids would be too low in that position, unless you watch movies sitting on the floor.


Placing any speaker on its side will case many issues including combing and cancelation I dont recomend it but sometimes we have to make sacrifices to make it work.


> I've owned Cerwin-Vega D-9s, 380SEs and AT-15 in the past. I can't picture the need for a sub with them. I've listened to pipe organ music with and never found them lacking in the low end.


For movies yes you most certainly will need a sub if you want anything meaningful below 30Hz. 
Movies will have lots of information between 15-30Hz that those D9s would not produce.


----------



## Glen B

tonyvdb said:


> For movies yes you most certainly will need a sub if you want anything meaningful below 30Hz.
> Movies will have lots of information between 15-30Hz that those D9s would not produce.


Point well taken, but pipe organ has a lot of info below 30Hz, at least the recordings I listen to, yet with the big C-Vs, in my system I never found them wanting. Its one thing to have specs on paper and another to actually hear the speakers perform.


----------



## tonyvdb

Glen B said:


> Point well taken, but pipe organ has a lot of info below 30Hz, at least the recordings I listen to, yet with the big C-Vs, in my system I never found them wanting. Its one thing to have specs on paper and another to actually hear the speakers perform.


You would be surprised what your missing without a good sub even with the D9s with the pipe organ. I have High end Studio monitors in my theater room that are flat down to 30Hz and even though they work well for music having the sub still fills out the bottom end much better than the EVs by them selves.


----------



## Glen B

Tony, you get no argument from me that subs are useful. I run two of them in my HT system. I was only going by memory of my experience with the big Cerwin-Vegas and only wondering aloud. The AT-15 and 380-SE go even lower than the D-9's 29Hz (28Hz and 25Hz respectively, no amplitude tolerance specified).


----------



## 85ramchargerse

thanks guys I agree with both of you the d-9s do hit really hard (I thought) until I add infinity interlude il-60s for my rear speakers they have 500 watt subs in each tower now the whole house shakes even at low volume it was just what I was after but I really like the look of older stuff I know you can't beat a full HD projector but I've heard new speakers and they don't sound that much better (at least in my price range) kinda like which do ya want a 2013 challenger or a 1970 'cuda (give me the 'cuda anyday) sometimes new don't mean better, in fact you might find new is junk.

the Marantz's in pic are just there, was gonna use them for side surrounds but they weigh a ton so not sure how to bolt them to the wall but i'll figure it out still searchin might find something better

side note we had a shelf in the kitchen it had a collection of shot glasses from places we've been , until I hooked up the il-60s!!! not anymore:hsd: my wife is not happy

hopefully we can agree on a wall color soon that 2 shades of grey on the back wall is killing me

thanks Tony always love to hear from you, the Onkyo you said to get is really nice, I owe you one :wave:


----------



## tonyvdb

85ramchargerse said:


> thanks Tony always love to hear from you, the Onkyo you said to get is really nice, I owe you one :wave:


Your very welcome, You owe nothing we are here to help


----------



## AudiocRaver

85ramchargerse said:


> side note we had a shelf in the kitchen it had a collection of shot glasses from places we've been , until I hooked up the il-60s!!! not anymore:hsd: my wife is not happy


A good sub will let you know in a hurry what needs to be bolted down/isolated/removed. Too bad about that collection.:hsd:


----------



## 85ramchargerse

well got theater painted over last 2 days so here is the real finished room:

Final Equipment list (I think):
Optoma Pro160s Projector
DaLite 110" 16:9 screen (was a pull down but cut off screen and mounted on wall with crown molding around it)
Onkyo TX-NR809 avr
Panasonic DMP-BD65 Blu Ray Player
RCA dvd player/burner
Pioneer CLD-D504 Laser Disc Player
HP Computer windows 7 with HDMI video and digital opt. audio
4 external hard Drives equaling 9 TB
Playstation 3 (1st gen. so I can still play my ps2 games)
Exxis cctv system

Speakers:
Cerwin Vega D-9 fronts
Infinity Interlude center
Pioneer S-HF21-LR side surrounds
Infinity interlude IL-60 rear surrounds

5 subs
Klipsch SWV sub
2 Sony SA-W2500
+ the 2 500 watt ones in the infinitys il-60s


----------



## hyghwayman

How much darker is the room with the new colors? 
Been thinking of repainting the front wall flat black in my room, not sure about ceiling though because room is really dark already(need better lighting I suppose).

Also, what kind of woofer is that in the middle of the room?


----------



## 85ramchargerse

room is a lot darker so much so I didn't see wires around equipment stack until I took these pics with the flash so I guess I got a little more work to do 

but yes its dark but really nice not to see reflections off wall and ceiling, we have another room for general tv watchin so the darkness is not a problem for us this is a movie/game room only

screen wall has always been flat black even when there was just a 60" plasma on it, I wouldn't have it any other way

If you would like to see a pic of the room with no flash and just the room lights let me know i'll take one

also my projector is 3000 lumins so even know the room is dark when its on it lights up the room quite a bit even without the ceiling reflection

hope this helps


----------



## 85ramchargerse

sorry missed the woofer question

if you meant the one under the screen its one of the Sony SA-W2500s

if you were joking and meant the little black pup she's pure mutt and anytime she sees a camera she's gotta run into the pic


----------



## 85ramchargerse

so I had a shelf under the center channel that wasn't tall enough for blu rays or dvds and I didn't know what to put there my wife said some kind of art piece but nothing looked right, So I told a friend and it just so happened he was working on somewhat of a special job for the US Army decommishing a special piece of equipment and he said he knew the perfect piece if they would let him have it. Well they did and a week later this arrived. after a little cutting with the dremel I think it looks like it should have always been there (just wish it said W.O.P.R. on it somehow) so anyway heres the problem I think it qualifies as a piece of art (since it came off a multi million dollar piece of hardware) my wife says its a junk piece of plastic what do you guys think?


----------



## hyghwayman

That looks sweet :T


----------



## AudiocRaver

For anyone with a tech background, ART! A lot of cool tech stuff looks like junk to the untrained wife! Be patient, it can take years to get them broken in (30+ and just getting there...)!


----------



## ALMFamily

I think it looks great there...


----------



## 85ramchargerse

I've been playing around with different speaker setups in the theater now I have:

cerwin vega d-9 (fronts)
cerwin vega reflex series 25 (fronts)
cerwin vega ve5c (center)
advent legacy (series 1 I think)(fronts)
advent prodigy tower (again series 1 I think) (fronts)
advent mini-advent series 2 (surrounds)
Infinity Interlude il-60's (rear surrounds)
and some kind of Yamaha's (surrounds)

the infinitys take care of the subwoofers so they stay, and the center is what I got but all the others get swapped in and out. so far the vega reflex's as fronts and the Yamaha's as side surrounds seem to give the best sound but I haven't put the mini advents in as side surrounds yet so still more playing yet to come, and I'm sure they'll be more speakers to come 

looking at the first pics in this thread I can't believe how far this room has come in really just a year and a half and I can't believe the wife hasn't killed me yet!

trying to hide that 1 wire to the side surround is killing me the air handler is directly above in the attic so not really sure what to do about that :sad:


----------



## 85ramchargerse

my game room has underwent some changes too

mainly just moving stuff around but have changed side and rear surrounds to Sony's and added my commodore computer collection to the room and thru the sony avr (commodore in 7.1) lol, gotta love that


----------



## kevin360

I see lots of fun. I'm glad to see the CRAY 'art' remained in the room. As someone who once earned a living supporting mini-mainframes (mini is a relative term), I certainly have an appreciation for it. 

Remember: Change is good for the brain; novelty keeps you vibrant. In other words, keep having fun. It just may be the healthiest thing you could possibly do.

The setups look great and I dig the colors. I have a brown bedroom - love it. Some of the stuff in your photos bring fond memories to life.

:T


----------



## hyghwayman

WoW, the new setup looks great! As for the wires, have you considered paintable wire molding? I know it's not the best fix but it is neater


----------

